# Last minute tickets at unmanned station



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

One of the reasons I love AGR is the virtually unlimited availability for last minute trips. This is great when leaving from a staffed station, but I was wondering how this works for unstaffed stations. Can they overnight AGR tickets to you like they can with paid tickets?


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm not sure. But I think that once you make a reservation, the Conductor can write you out a ticket to your connecting point (using your reservation confirmation), and there the rest of the ticket(s) can be printed.

But I could be wrong!


----------



## nutkin (Aug 12, 2010)

I spoke to customer service recently about this and was told there is no way to do this if you want to redeem points...that the reservation must be made far enough in advance for them to send the ticket in the mail.


----------



## nutkin (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorry...more specfically, my issue was how to pick up last-minute tickets at a stop that was unmanned AND had no Quik-Trak machines (some weird little place in PA). I was told that wasn't possible. I didn't actually try it, so I don't know what would happen if you booked online and then boarded with a confirmation but without a ticket.


----------



## hartd (Aug 13, 2010)

You must book at least 10 days in advance (was told sometimes they can reduce that a little) or be in a situation where you can go to a station that has the ability to either print them for you (human) or have a machine do it for you... This just happened to us this week and I drove 45 miles to a station that had a machine...


----------



## MJL (Aug 16, 2010)

My experience and advice is to order as early as possible. Also, if you don't get them in 2-3 days, and time is tight, CALL AGR and see if they have actually been mailed.

I ordered Aug 2 online for an Aug 11 trip. When they were not received by Aug 10, I went to a staffed station, and spent an hour on the phone with AGR and the Amtrak station staff, trying to have them print out replacement tickets. They were received on Aug 11 (after we left), with an Aug 10 postmark. I don't believe they printed them out & mailed them until I contacted them on Aug 10. Grr.

Also I was told the conductor could not write a ticket, nor could they issue a ticket to be picked up on the train, the way that is possible for a paid ticket.


----------

